# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 8 Discussion Thread



## Reznor (Jun 17, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2015)

*Naruto Gaiden Chapter 8 Prediction Thread [Read OP for Evil's Spoilers]*

Die predicting.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...



-------

Evil's spoilers





Evil said:


> Sakura's happiest memory of Sasuke, even more then their first kiss.
> 
> :yeahsorry





Evil said:


> Okay, Okay.
> 
> Maybe this will titillate you.
> 
> ...





Evil said:


> vered said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, based on Evil spoilers it seems we might get a flashback from sasuke/Sakura about their past.
> ...





Evil said:


> He made a Susanou head! Dun Dun Duuuuun.
> 
> Remember he said that only he could search for what Kaguya was afraid of, if you think about it, you should be able to figure it out.





Evil said:


> vered said:
> 
> 
> > Dimension jumping!!!!????
> ...


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 17, 2015)

I thought it meant Sakura was ogling Sasuke, but it is rather vague


----------



## Salada (Jun 17, 2015)

Rai 

What has the kiss do with best memory?  Does  kiss is even mentioned in the chapter?

Also what does cat bed mean exactly ? (Since everyone has their own interpretation of it)


----------



## Knowna (Jun 17, 2015)

No offense to Kishi but his art has been really lacking lately.
 I've seen so many mistakes that should have been fixed by an editor or something it's weird 

I hope he rests after all this Gaiden baloney


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakura looks....in the mirror


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

Knowna said:


> No offense to Kishi but his art has been really lacking lately.
> I've seen so many mistakes that should have been fixed by an editor or something it's weird
> 
> I hope he rests after all this Gaiden baloney



Perhaps it's all on purpose and this is just a long dream.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 17, 2015)

SPOILER: SAKURA FOREHEAD POKED SARADA
WHEN SHE WAS YOUNG


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 17, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> SPOILER: SAKURA FOREHEAD POKED SARADA
> WHEN SHE WAS YOUNG



Don?t you dare lie to me


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 17, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Don?t you dare lie to me



Just watch and see


----------



## Knowna (Jun 17, 2015)

Predict: Itachi revives for the 10th time and he tells Sarada that he is her father, born from an experiment by Kabuto with DNA from Sakura/Karin.

Sakura for her insane chakra control, Karin cause uzumaki genes are apparently beneficial and Itachi because he is everything Sasuke will never be


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 17, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> SPOILER: SAKURA FOREHEAD POKED SARADA
> WHEN SHE WAS YOUNG



Nooo that's not allowed. only sasuke and itachi get to do that.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 17, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Nooo that's not allowed. only sasuke and itachi get to do that.



 
She is part of the Uchiha family


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 17, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Nooo that's not allowed. only sasuke and itachi get to do that.



Nothing is sacred in this manga.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 17, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Nooo that's not allowed. only sasuke and itachi get to do that.



Seriously.  Maybe it's "your dad will see you soon?"  Meanwhile, 10 years later...


----------



## Bellville (Jun 17, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Nooo that's not allowed. only sasuke and itachi get to do that.



I used to think some things were exclusive too in this manga. hahahaha i was so young....


----------



## Knowna (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakura can't do the forehead poke she might kill someone on accident


----------



## SSRules (Jun 17, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Sakura can't do the forehead poke she might kill someone on accident




Hahahaha xD


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura really poked Sarada in the forehead.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> She is part of the Uchiha family







izzyisozaki said:


> Nothing is sacred in this manga.



true



TheRealMcCoy said:


> Seriously.  Maybe it's "your dad will see you soon?"  Meanwhile, 10 years later...



that just makes it sadder



Bellville said:


> I used to think some things were exclusive too in this manga. hahahaha i was so young....



but it's always been a special thing with itachi and sasuke. and sakura might poke sarada too hard and break something.


----------



## SSRules (Jun 18, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Sakura really poked Sarada in the forehead.



Nah


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 18, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> But that takes time



樱用鼬对佐助的动作
对小时候的沙拉用

wwwwwww~~


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I used to think some things were exclusive too in this manga. hahahaha i was so young....



Don't you see Itachi who was always ahead him = Narubro and Sasuchild post-massacre = Sakura's whiny self


----------



## SSRules (Jun 18, 2015)

Translation please xD


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2015)

As I said, forehead poke lol.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> yup haha i recognized it too xD



Hahaha makes me wonder if the one who made it is from brasil she/he deserves an award


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

SSRules said:


> Translation please xD



Sakura forehead poked young sarada
Cr: 情報師


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 樱用鼬对佐助的动作
> 对小时候的沙拉用
> 
> wwwwwww~~


wait... is it a spoiler?


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

10pm is an hour from now for me

If Naruto cites Iruka as his dad I.....


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

We can see mama Sakura before 700~~~


----------



## Mintley (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Sakura forehead poked young sarada
> Cr: 情報師



Evil's memory spolier starts to make sense


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 18, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 樱用鼬对佐助的动作
> 对小时候的沙拉用
> 
> wwwwwww~~





Why u do dis?


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> but it's always been a special thing with itachi and sasuke. and sakura might poke sarada too hard and break something.



_What's the worst she could break? The house? _


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura forehead poke Sarada!?

Well i'm ascending to heaven now


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

Never try to google translate Chinese, never


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> 10pm is an hour from now for me
> 
> If Naruto cites Iruka as his dad I.....



Wouldn't he quicker say that about J man


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 18, 2015)

hahahahaha


10/10 translation.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura henged as Sasuke theory workin' it


----------



## SSRules (Jun 18, 2015)

No chinese spoilers, please xD


----------



## Mintley (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Never try to google translate Chinese, never


It was more of a joke than anything, lol, I never would


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> _What's the worst she could break? The house? _



if she poked sarada in the forehead, she could break her skull. sakura's not too good with containing her strength all the time.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2015)

So that's what Evil meant by the memory thing.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> Don't you see Itachi who was always ahead him = Narubro and Sasuchild post-massacre = Sakura's whiny self


Naruto and Sasuke being one of five bajillion brother bonds.

Itachi's forehead poke getting passed around like nobody's business.

Village secrets? What are those?



Choa said:


> Wouldn't he quicker say that about J man



Always figured Jiraiya was more of a gramps/uncle role in addition to being his mentor/master. He was family, whatever role he played imo.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## RBL (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



kkkk gringo ae


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2015)

Shouldn't it be weasel 
Anyway it just meant Sakura uses Itachi's action towards Sasuke, aka the forehead poke, to Sarada.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

Itachi=weasel=ferret i guess? lol





Romanticide said:


> if she poked sarada in the forehead, she could break her skull. sakura's not too good with containing her strength all the time.


Bad chakra control and fainting all the time! Totally traits Sakura had all through the manga, thanks Kishi...


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Tsunade flicked Naruto's forehead and then kissed it

something like that but not violent


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Rai said there was no kissing but he didn't say there wasn't anything else happening in the chapter


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

wtf we did the same thing


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Sounds kinky.  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Sounds kinky.  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


catbed and now this ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

The long-awaited ItaSasuSaku threesome


----------



## vered (Jun 18, 2015)

So the memory better than a kiss is them being in bed together??:
the shippers will explode at this.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2015)

Kishi doing hidden messages ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wait ferret is itachi in japanese it probably means the forehead poke sasuke did on sakura
Disappointed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2015)

vered said:


> So the memory better than a kiss is them being in bed together??
> the shippers will explode at this.



I like how everyone misunderstood LOL


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Kishi doing hidden messages ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



I guess Sakura realized the meaning behind the forehead poke


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

vered said:


> So the memory better than a kiss is them being in bed together??:
> the shippers will explode at this.


well... what else can be better than a kiss if you are in love with the guy since your childhood?


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

"Go back to bed Salad, mommy was just .. playing with daddy's ferret."


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 18, 2015)

jorge2060 88 said:


> sasuke banged the old cat lady and her granddauther for sure



execpt she wasn't old and never has to be

:ho


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe Gaiden is a set up for Kishimoto's future hentai mangers?  

Cat fetish
Affairs
Weaseling in bed 
Sandwiches...(I hope..)
Mama drama

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Wait ferret is itachi in japanese it probably means the forehead poke sasuke did on sakura
> Disappointed


baaaaah


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> "Go back to bed Salad, mommy was just .. playing with daddy's ferret."



Oh my god.
stop!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 18, 2015)

cant wait to read this chapter,  haven't excited this much for chapter long time,


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> I guess Sakura realized the meaning behind the forehead poke


Oooh


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> "Go back to bed Salad, mommy was just .. playing with daddy's ferret."


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

so the forehead poke was a fav moment, despite sakura having no fucking clue what it actually meant for sasuke and itachi.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 18, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> cant wait to read this chapter,  haven't excited this much for chapter long time,



You have KarinXSasuke's love child, romantic ferreting between SakuraxSasuke, happy memories of Sarada and Naruto remembering his dear father figure.  I think Kishimoto is trying to please us all.  <3  He even gave Sasuke's arm back for a chapter.  That Kishi is a good guy.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 18, 2015)

forehead poke trumps kiss?only in kishi world VA did say it was like ultimate expression of love for Sasuke

Sakura forehead poke Sarada is gonna b sig worthy for me.


----------



## Mintley (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> wtf we did the same thing


oh! I guess we did haha


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 18, 2015)

this thread


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

Mintley said:


> oh! I guess we did haha


hivemind


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

Man I hope Sakura's best memory has something to do with her child. At least her kid never did anything to hurt her. Probably one of the most positive relationships she's had... ever.
Furreeeeet


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 18, 2015)

If the flashback is gonna be the forehead poke, we might as well see Sasuke's facial expression during the thank you 

why can't it be a new memory tho this shit happened 9 chapters ago we remember it kishi


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 18, 2015)

forehead poke?, we already have seen this one


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> forehead poke trumps kiss?only in kishi world VA did say it was like ultimate expression of love for Sasuke
> 
> Sakura forehead poke Sarada is gonna b sig worthy for me.


the problem is, if its her best memory, it could mean they didnt really get much more than this


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> catbed and now this ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Oh yea, oh yea. 



vered said:


> So the memory better than a kiss is them being in bed together??:
> the shippers will explode at this.



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Bellville said:


> "Go back to bed Salad, mommy was just .. playing with daddy's ferret."



What the hell xD


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 18, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> so the forehead poke was a fav moment, despite sakura having no fucking clue what it actually meant for sasuke and itachi.



how do you know she had no clue? he could have poked her heaps of times. 

Sakura are you poking me?
Sasuke:because my brother done it to me
Sakura;o-o
Sasuket that!

lol


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

Why do we need flashbacks on Iruka-Naruto and Sasuke-Naruto it'll probably be the same dang panels we always get when Naruto get's emotional 

I hope they're new memory's or something!


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura never forgot the day sasuke poked her 

Nice


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

im disappointed

at this rate the chapter will just be a load of recycled painels ~.~, if only we got sasuke and sakura in bed, we would have something to talk about


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

"mom where is my dad?"
"oh honey *poke* you're annoying mommy"


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Can't wait to see all our expectations crash and burn



Bellville said:


> Furreeeeet



Yes, good, don't tell anyone its real name


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> the problem is, if its her best memory, it could mean they didnt really get much more than this



 
that might mean that
forehead poke is like second base 


im kidding, lol


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 18, 2015)

This thread went from:
Battledome to 
Ship War to 
...bad puns and innuendos?


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sasuke still has the tomoes on the rinnegan and can now travel between dimensions
That is a plus for me


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> im disappointed
> 
> at this rate the chapter will just be a load of recycled painels ~.~, if only we got sasuke and sakura in bed, we would have something to talk about



maybe the flash backs will be of previous panels but expanded upon? maybe not 'cause its kishi but yea...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> im disappointed
> 
> at this rate the chapter will just be a load of recycled painels ~.~, if only we got sasuke and sakura in bed, we would have something to talk about



I don't think they'll be recycled panels though.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> Can't wait to see all our expectations crash and burn


I feel like I have finally broken from reality.

But I haven't forgotten a two-armed memory. Someone should've asked if the arm had bandages or not.



> Yes, good, don't tell anyone its real name


brother, why?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

Spoiler：鸣人回忆3P (2P伊鲁卡 1P基友)
沙拉5P回忆 (父母拉著沙拉的手 沙拉发烧应在旁照顾到睡著 樱是长发单马尾 还有那动作)

Naruto's memory: Iruka 2 pages, 1 page Sauce
Sarada's memory 5 pages: holding hands with her parents, Sakura beside her bed when shes having a fever， taking care of her until she falls asleep. Sakura long hair pony tail, and the poke


----------



## Cereza (Jun 18, 2015)

this thread 

catbed, sasukexsakura ferret action what 

:rofl


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Spoiler：鸣人回忆3P (2P伊鲁卡 1P基友)
> 沙拉5P回忆 (父母拉著沙拉的手 沙拉发烧应在旁照顾到睡著 樱是长发单马尾 还有那动作)





Why u do dis?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> how do you know she had no clue? he could have poked her heaps of times.



This is Sakura, she never even noticed it wasn't sasuke in ch 3 that tried to kiss her and complimented her forehead.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Sasuke impregnated Karin in another dimension and then switched it with Sakura's real kid that is currently being raised by Karin


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I feel like I have finally broken from reality.
> 
> But I haven't forgotten a two-armed memory. Someone should've asked if the arm had bandages or not.
> 
> ...


wait... the two arms


two arms... this brings my hopes up again ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Why u do dis?



Translated


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

single horsetail hair  mmm dem translations


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Spoiler：鸣人回忆3P (2P伊鲁卡 1P基友)
> 沙拉5P回忆 (父母拉著沙拉的手 沙拉发烧应在旁照顾到睡著 樱是长发单马尾 还有那动作)
> 
> Naruto's memory: Iruka 2 pages, 1 page Sauce
> Sarada's memory 5 pages: holding hands with her parents, Sakura beside her bed when shes having a fever. Sakura long hair pony tail, and the poke



I got fever outta that.

So Sarada had a fever when she was a little girl?

Fever?s tend to mess up eyes depending on how bad they are.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 18, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> Sasuke impregnated Karin in another dimension and then switched it with Sakura's real kid that is currently being raised by Karin


Next thing you know you'll be talking about Orion and Superman and Darkseid.


----------



## SSRules (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Spoiler：鸣人回忆3P (2P伊鲁卡 1P基友)
> 沙拉5P回忆 (父母拉著沙拉的手 沙拉发烧应在旁照顾到睡著 樱是长发单马尾 还有那动作)
> 
> Naruto's memory: Iruka 2 pages, 1 page Sauce
> Sarada's memory 5 pages: holding hands with her parents, Sakura beside her bed when shes having a fever. Sakura long hair pony tail, and the poke



Thank you..


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura fell asleep taking care of her
Cr: 情報師


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> im disappointed
> 
> at this rate the chapter will just be a load of recycled painels ~.~, if only we got sasuke and sakura in bed, we would have something to talk about



kishi will never write bed scene, but he might write kiss


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I got fever outta that.
> 
> So Sarada had a fever when she was a little girl?
> 
> Fever?s tend to mess up eyes depending on how bad they are.



could sakura not have cured her fever? she's a medic nin, right? unless she stopped practicing....also if both of them are around where are the pictures???  fuck you kishi this is dumb.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 18, 2015)

Awww.  I like Mama Sakura.  Meanwhile, Karin is telling Sug not to touch her body/desk.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 18, 2015)

the cuteness overload in this chapter. I'm so happy to see mommy daughter moments


----------



## SSRules (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Sakura fell asleep taking care of her
> Cr: 情報師



Where do you find those " spoilers " ?


----------



## vered (Jun 18, 2015)

That means 9 pages of Sasuke action afterwards.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I feel like I have finally broken from reality.



Kishi reality has harsh effects on logic


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

izanagi x izanami said:


> kishi will never write bed scene, but he might write kiss


hopes destroyed


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

^ You mean Sakura action


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 18, 2015)

How could sarada have memories of sasuke holding her hand when she said she doesn't remember him?


----------



## Rima (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Spoiler：鸣人回忆3P (2P伊鲁卡 1P基友)
> 沙拉5P回忆 (父母拉著沙拉的手 沙拉发烧应在旁照顾到睡著 樱是长发单马尾 还有那动作)
> 
> Naruto's memory: Iruka 2 pages, 1 page Sauce
> Sarada's memory *5 pages: holding hands with her parents, Sakura beside her bed when shes having a fever， taking care of her until she falls asleep. Sakura long hair pony tail, and the poke*



       .


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 18, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Shouldn't it be weasel
> Anyway it just meant Sakura uses Itachi's action towards Sasuke, aka the forehead poke, to Sarada.



Wait, Sakura's happiest moment is pokeheading Sarada? Whatttt? Thats it? 


Im done.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 18, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> could sakura not have cured her fever? she's a medic nin, right? unless she stopped practicing....also if both of them are around where are the pictures???  fuck you kishi this is dumb.



Well it?s common to get bad eye sight from a fever. It just really depends on how bad it is.
If it was a really bad fever, it can go up to blindness and memory loss.
This could explain why Sarada has glasses and she has little to no memories of Sasuke in her childhood.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2015)

SSRules said:


> Where do you find those " spoilers " ?



Baidu. My friend.



Uchisians said:


> Wait, Sakura's happiest moment is pokeheading Sarada? Whatttt? Thats it?
> 
> 
> Im done.


...no? It's just one of the flashback, chill.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

vered said:


> That means 9 pages of Sasuke action afterwards.


you think he will be shown changing dimensions this chapter? hmhm

it could make up for it


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

SSRules said:


> Where do you find those " spoilers " ?



Baidu's Sasusaku fansite...


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 18, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> How could sarada have memories of sasuke holding her hand when she said she doesn't remember him?



repressed memories from i don't what ? yea.. idk
edit: maybe the fever, if it was that bad


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Highlight of Sakura's existence people


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 18, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> This is Sakura, she never even noticed it wasn't sasuke in ch 3 that tried to kiss her and complimented her forehead.


Sakuras not 12 anymore.... js.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

if this is her greatest memory, it could really mean that she didnt give birth to Sarada at all...


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> How could sarada have memories of sasuke holding her hand when she said she doesn't remember him?


Magical unearthed memories like Sasuke had with Itachi?

Although blocking his out makes more sense because of trauma.

Salad suddenly remembering happy memories is... ?


Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Well it’s common to get bad eye sight from a fever. It just really depends on how bad it is.
> If it was a really bad fever, it can go up to blindness and memory loss.
> This could explain why Sarada has glasses and she has little to no memories of Sasuke in her childhood.


Hm I thought deafness was a risk? Or maybe that's exclusive to ear infections at young ages. I'm not really sure.



Jeαnne said:


> if this is her greatest memory, it could really mean that she didnt give birth to Sarada at all...



it'd be kinda heartbreaking if Sakura meeting Salad for the first time was actually a bad memory.


----------



## Sora (Jun 18, 2015)

is it explained why Sasuke is teleporting?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Hm I thought deafness was a risk? Or maybe that's exclusive to ear infections at young ages. I'm not really sure.


It can effect anything in the brain. So yes it can also cause ear damage.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

@Sora: Sauce is looking for the person even Kaguya was afraid of, thus she was making her plant army. 



Bellville said:


> Magical unearthed memories like Sasuke had with Itachi?
> 
> Although blocking his out makes more sense because of trauma.
> 
> ...



nah, helen keller went blind/deaf/mute iirc from a fever. idk if fever's wipe out memories though?? this memories thing is irritating.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 18, 2015)

These spoilers... what great birthday presents.  **


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 18, 2015)

Mother/daughter moments?


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura long hair ponytail 


*Spoiler*: __ 



MILF status confirmed


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> nah, helen keller went blind/deaf/mute iirc from a fever. idk if fever's wipe out memories though?? this memories thing is irritating.



The fact that Sakura doesn't contest this, nor does Shizune, nor does Naruto is really weird. 

If she lost memories from something like illness people could easily be like "you got really sick when you were little, but your papa was definitely around".

Not a single adult could honestly instill confidence in this little girl about the past and her origins, so memories pertaining to anything but exclusively Salad/Sakura interaction seem.... off.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 18, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> could sakura not have cured her fever? she's a medic nin, right? unless she stopped practicing....also if both of them are around where are the pictures???  fuck you kishi this is dumb.



Medic nins specialize in curing poisons and healing battle wounds.  Besides a fever is a virus and who knows the limitations of medic nins in that area of medicine.  

Then again, if Kishimoto exclusively wrote that medic nins could cure viruses, he wouldn't care and still write it in for this chapter.  Kishimoto does as Kishimoto wills.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> if this is her greatest memory, it could really mean that she didnt give birth to Sarada at all...



It's clear that Kishi is going to drag this out till the last chapter. So showing her give birth would ruin the "drama".


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> The fact that Sakura doesn't contest this, nor does Shizune, nor does Naruto is really weird.
> 
> If she lost memories from something like illness people could easily be like "you got really sick when you were little, but your papa was definitely around".
> 
> Not a single adult could honestly instill confidence in this little girl about the past and her origins, so memories pertaining to anything but exclusively Salad/Sakura interaction seem.... off.



Yeah, that and the zero interaction of sarada with anyone but chouchou and boruto makes me think even the other adults might not know. i mean if ino knew she'd flat out tell sarada.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 18, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> repressed memories from i don't what ? yea.. idk
> edit: maybe the fever, if it was that bad





Bellville said:


> Magical unearthed memories like Sasuke had with Itachi?
> 
> Although blocking his out makes more sense because of trauma.
> 
> Salad suddenly remembering happy memories is... ?


lolkishi i might as well just wait for the chap to explain this somehow. Why must things be so contrived and weird with kishi?

Anyway if her and naruto's flashbacks both take up only 7 pages of the chap the rest should be action and sasuke's teleport stuff so yeah...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2015)

Yea, we won't get a confirmation on the mother until the end. Kishi wants to give everyone a reason to keep reading until the end.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe Sasuke's happiest memory will be Saradas birth and we will see it at the end


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Yea, we won't get a confirmation on the mother until the end. Kishi wants to give everyone a reason to keep reading until the end.



tbh i'm just reading for the shitshow and to see sarada and karin, idgaf about anything else. also this is leading to the burrito movie which i'll only watch online to see what the villain is like.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 18, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Maybe Sasuke's happiest memory will be Saradas birth and we will see it at the end



I want


----------



## SSRules (Jun 18, 2015)

I can't see


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

SSRules said:


> I can't see



ASK Haruka to post...idk how to post :/


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Spoiler：鸣人回忆3P (2P伊鲁卡 1P基友)
> 沙拉5P回忆 (父母拉著沙拉的手 沙拉发烧应在旁照顾到睡著 樱是长发单马尾 还有那动作)
> 
> Naruto's memory: Iruka 2 pages, 1 page Sauce
> Sarada's memory 5 pages: holding hands with her parents, Sakura beside her bed when shes having a fever， taking care of her until she falls asleep. Sakura long hair pony tail, and the poke





excellent

So that means Sasuke WAS there at some point during her infant years


----------



## Itza (Jun 18, 2015)

The images of baidu, never found


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Yea, we won't get a confirmation on the mother until the end. Kishi wants to give everyone a reason to keep reading until the end.



And it's working. I don't gave a crap about ships but I care about character development. And to me if Karin is the mother than it ruins Sasuke's character and further drags Sakura through the mud, even though Kishi has stated that he really like's Sakura. In fact his colleagues told him he should make Hinata the main heroin but he grew fond of Sakura so decided against it.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 18, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Yeah, that and the zero interaction of sarada with anyone but chouchou and boruto makes me think even the other adults might not know. i mean if ino knew she'd flat out tell sarada.



Sasuke and Sakura were both out of the village while married.  If Naruto believes that Karin is the mother then it's because he never saw Sakura pregnant.  9 months weren't accounted for because Sakura didn't have contact with the village most likely.  Question is what exactly are Sakura and Sasuke hiding from Sarada.  For now, it's assumed to be Sarada's mother, Karin, but these memory fuck-ups of Sarada make me think that there's some weird shit they're hiding from her that doesn't really involve Sakura or Karin.  It's probably an Uchiha thing.  Because it always is.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 18, 2015)

duuuuuuuuuude, your image links are 404 reupload, man. yer killing us here


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

Itza said:


> The images of baidu, never found





My last attempt


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 18, 2015)

Glenn Beck said:


> excellent
> 
> So that means Sasuke WAS there at some point during her infant years



12 years, 10 years, what's the difference?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2015)

^ image is broken



Romanticide said:


> tbh i'm just reading for the shitshow and to see sarada and karin, idgaf about anything else. also this is leading to the burrito movie which i'll only watch online to see what the villain is like.



Yea, for whatever reason you are reading I mean. Either to see the shitshow, to find out who the mother is, to find out more details for the movie etc etc


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> ASK Haruka to post...idk how to post :/



Link me...


----------



## SSRules (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> My last attempt




A forehead poke


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Link me...


----------



## Mintley (Jun 18, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> And it's working. I don't gave a crap about ships but I care about character development. And to me if Karin is the mother than it ruins Sasuke's character and further drags Sakura through the mud, even though Kishi has stated that he really like's Sakura. In fact his colleagues told him he should make Hinata the main heroin but he grew fond of Sakura so decided against it.


I feel the exact same way tbh, well I kinda like ships but.... other than that yeah i agree


----------



## Sora (Jun 18, 2015)

aww that's adorable

idk if sarada is imagining it or this actually happened


----------



## SSRules (Jun 18, 2015)

Drawings, not the real chapter xDDD


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

if you want to see the image, copy the link on the browser


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 18, 2015)

so Sakura gives Sarada a forehead poke??????????????????????


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> And it's working. I don't gave a crap about ships but I care about character development. And to me if Karin is the mother than it ruins Sasuke's character and further drags Sakura through the mud, even though Kishi has stated that he really like's Sakura. In fact his colleagues told him he should make Hinata the main heroin but he grew fond of Sakura so decided against it.



Exactly.

For whatever reason anyone is reading, Kishi is keeping them reading. He knows how to draw us all in.

I wouldn't say it would ruin Sakura's character. Maybe Sasuke's if he cheated (incredibly unlikely) but beyond that, I think Sakura raising and loving another woman's child as her own is a beautiful thing.

unless kishi ruins it by making it apparent she only did it cause it relates to sasuke then yea, ruined ruined ruined


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

are those retracings of the actual manga panels or something? wtf am i looking at


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





tracing the manga panels?




omg


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

Well... she drew 2 pics for us :/


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 18, 2015)

But Sarada said she never met her dad


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2015)

These better be redrawings of actual events or I'll cry myself to an early death.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> 12 years, 10 years, what's the difference?



730 days bro... big difference and that's not even including leap days


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah won’t lemme share the image, oh well.


----------



## jimbutts (Jun 18, 2015)

I thought Sarad didn't have glasses in this chapter. Or maybe its two different flashbacks?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> But Sarada said she never met her dad



She said as far as she could recall, and many others said the same.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 18, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa...Sasuke's ass is huge.  Married life was not kind to him, no wonder he left.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> are those retracings of the actual manga panels or something? wtf am i looking at



yeah i'm confused....


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mintley said:


> I feel the exact same way tbh, well I kinda like ships but.... other than that yeah i agree



Yeah it's character development 101; you have the characters grow and keep them growing. Case-and-point: Sasuke. At the end of 699 we see him starting to be a better person, but if Karin is the mother than it makes him a dirtbag and Sakura doormat (for lack of a better word).


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> She said as far as she could recall, and many others said the same.



 Yeah it was bad translation


----------



## vered (Jun 18, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> But Sarada said she never met her dad



She didn't remember but i think it's been said she almost never met him or from young age.
Basically it's been years since she's seen him.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

Does anyone know the title of this chapter?


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 18, 2015)

they're retracings of the manga panels. stop making fun of their art you asses, they did this to give you a spoiler jhc


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 18, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Does anyone know the title to this chapter?


Sarada?s Decision


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> if Karin is the mother than it makes him a dirtbag and Sakura doormat (for lack of a better word).



:yeahsorry


----------



## Hexa (Jun 18, 2015)

Sasuke probably left for the thunderdome-dimension around the time Sarada was 4 or so, given the timeline.  It's sort of in a grey-area as far as normal childhood amnesia.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Whoa...Sasuke's ass is huge.  Married life was not kind to him, no wonder he left.



Well he's got to shed the pounds somehow. Why not leave his family for god-knows how many years!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> :yeahsorry



The funniest part of "yea sorry" is that it is _never_ going to be lived down.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 18, 2015)

You know who has long hair and a ponytail?


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like a conveniently off-panel left arm for Sasuke.




Glenn Beck said:


> they're retracings of the manga panels. stop making fun of their art you asses, they did this to give you a spoiler jhc



who was making fun of the art? calm down.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Well he's got to shed the pounds somehow. Why not leave his family for god-knows how many years!


he went to join The Biggest Loser


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 18, 2015)

I like Sasuke’s ass though


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 18, 2015)

Sunako said:


> You know who has long hair and a ponytail?



Best guess is Karin.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

Kishi said there is a reason for Sarada's glasses and im sure the truth is now starting to unravel.
Karin is a tool for all this drama/anticipation

Still can't believe some are thinking this will end with Karin being the bio mom :ho


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2015)

But Rai said he had two arms.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 18, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> But Sarada said she never met her dad



maybe she has the sharingan activated and thats hows she remembering. because obviously she has. (according to spoilers.)


----------



## Mintley (Jun 18, 2015)

im so dumb for a split second I thought it was itachi


----------



## Salada (Jun 18, 2015)

Glenn Beck said:


> they're retracings of the manga panels. stop making fun of their art you asses, they did this to give you a spoiler jhc



True .. This girl person was nice seeing to redraw for the fans and people insult him .


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

Sunako said:


> You know who has long hair and a ponytail?


fuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Kishi said there is a reason for Sarada's glasses and im sure the truth is now starting to unravel.
> Karin is a tool for all this drama/anticipation
> 
> Still can't believe some are thinking this will end with Karin being the bio mom :ho



Oh my god stop it already. You guys are banking on material outside of the gaiden and prayers. Stop bashing people who are actually considering what occurs in the gaiden itself.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Kishi said there is a reason for Sarada's glasses and im sure the truth is now starting to unravel.
> Karin is a tool for all this drama/anticipation
> 
> Still can't believe some are thinking this will end with Karin being the bio mom :ho



I hope your right, not because I care for the ships but for Sasuke and Sakura's characters. But with Kishi I don't know anymore. Remember when he said that Madara was going to be the final villain? And what did we get? One of the worst twists relating to a villain ever! As bad as Iron Man 3's twist villain!


----------



## Rai (Jun 18, 2015)

Sunako said:


> You know who has long hair and a ponytail?



It's Sakura.

Not Karin.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

One more mystery added by the end of the Gaiden..


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Too bad. The outbreak would have been memorable


----------



## vered (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's Sakura.
> 
> Not Karin.



Can you please describe the sasuke action part especially the dimension part in great detail?


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 18, 2015)

No matter what you think karin looks good 

Sakura is looking good too 

karinxsaucexsakura is my ship now

Throw ino as a bonus while we are at it


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 18, 2015)

Sunako said:


> You know who has long hair and a ponytail?


----------



## Sora (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's Sakura.
> 
> Not Karin.



Sunako was just trolling


----------



## SSRules (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's Sakura.
> 
> Not Karin.



Thanks Rai


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's Sakura.
> 
> Not Karin.


she let her hair grow for Sasuke


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 18, 2015)

Sunako said:


> You know who has long hair and a ponytail?



Doesn't she have Skrillex hair now?


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 18, 2015)

Sunako said:


> You know who has long hair and a ponytail?



too bad sasuke doesn't want her.

:yeahsorry


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's Sakura.
> 
> Not Karin.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Oh my god stop it already. You guys are banking on material outside of the gaiden and prayers. Stop bashing people who are actually considering what occurs in the gaiden itself.



It isn't "outside the gaiden and prayers" it's my own reading comprehension and the ability to see when authors are simply playing with ones own fandom and the fact that 90% of people happen to be gullible.
Whatever I've said my piece 

Can't wait for hot mama Saku


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> One more mystery added by the end of the Gaiden..



Mystery of what?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

fuck why didnt Sakura keep her hair long? she looks so much better


----------



## Mintley (Jun 18, 2015)

Sayuri said:


> Doesn't she have Skrillex hair now?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

hailebaile said:


> too bad sasuke doesn't want her.
> 
> :yeahsorry



Tell that to Sasuke's furret


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2015)

Sunako said:


> You know who has long hair and a ponytail?



Can't even rep you again Milady


----------



## Rai (Jun 18, 2015)

vered said:


> Can you please describe the sasuke action part especially the dimension part in great detail?



There is no action in this chapter.

We gotta wait for next chapter.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's Sakura.
> 
> Not Karin.



rai said it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's Sakura.
> 
> Not Karin.



We even have a spoiler saying Sakura has long hair and they still think Karin. You can say it until you're blue in the face, and the chapter can come out and show Sakura there, and you know that people will still say it's Karin. Remember the "Sakura's wearing lip gloss in this panel so the mom is actually Karin in disguise"?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> There is no action in this chapter.
> 
> We gotta wait for next chapter.


its sounding worse and worse


----------



## vered (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> There is no action in this chapter.
> 
> We gotta wait for next chapter.



Ok but please describe the Dimension jumpin part, visually how was it done?
Like Kaguya's black portal? or kaguya's Amenominaka immediate scene switch?


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

No action... not even between Sauce & Saku?!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2015)

How exactly are these flashbacks triggered? Why do they happen?


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 18, 2015)

Rai, please, is there any news about the big new baddy?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2015)

If this is a filler chapter I'm gonna sigh so hard


----------



## Meat (Jun 18, 2015)

Knowna said:


> It isn't "outside the gaiden and prayers" it's my own reading comprehension and the ability to see when authors are simply playing with ones own fandom and the fact that 90% of people happen to be gullible.



Its more like 99%. See how Evil trolled both the pros and antis last week?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> There is no action in this chapter.
> 
> We gotta wait for next chapter.



Wait didn't you say Sakura is going "brake some bones"? I took that to mean action. Though I guess this could be the action you were talking about that will be in the next chapter.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 18, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Wait didn't you say Sakura is going "brake some bones"? I took that to mean action. Though I guess this could be the action you were talking about that will be in the next chapter.



Rai said that in response to the question: "Is there a cliffhanger?"  So yeah, it'll be next chapter.


----------



## Rai (Jun 18, 2015)

vered said:


> Ok but please describe the Dimension jumpin part, visually how was it done?
> Like Kaguya's black portal? or kaguya's Amenominaka immediate scene switch?



Sasuke didn't uses it in this chapter nor there is a panel shown how he uses it.

I think he will use it in the next chapter since his eyes are at full power.


----------



## hailebaile (Jun 18, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> Tell that to Sasuke's furret



Sasuke Sasukes furret


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

Meat said:


> Its more like 99%. See how Evil trolled both the pros and antis last week?



But it's not just the antis and pros, it's the whole fandom. I don't care about ships but I care about character development and to me Karin being the mother ruins Sasuke and Sakura's character's. And that's what's driving me nuts! Don't wait till the last chapter just tell us! But then again that would ruin the "drama".


----------



## Rai (Jun 18, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> Wait didn't you say Sakura is going "brake some bones"? I took that to mean action. Though I guess this could be the action you were talking about that will be in the next chapter.



Yes.

Next chapter.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

Another pic on Baidu


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke didn't uses it in this chapter nor there is a panel shown how he uses it.
> 
> I think he will use it in the next chapter since his eyes are at full power.


this is sounding more and more like a full flashback fluffy chapter


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

Meat said:


> Its more like 99%. See how Evil trolled both the pros and antis last week?



Yup! when she said Sakura isn't the mom everyone went _"OMG I knew IT blah blah" _
then after she said _"oh wait I was trolling"_ the _*same *_ people said, _"well I guess it was kinda obvious huh guys...?" _

Then they flipped again.....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 18, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> But it's not just the antis and pros, it's the whole fandom. I don't care about ships but I care about character development and to me *Karin being the mother ruins Sasuke and Sakura's character*. And that's what's driving me nuts! Don't wait till the last chapter just tell us! But then again that would ruin the "drama".


Explain. 

There hasn't been one SasuSaku fan on this entire forum that can explain how Karin being the mother ruins their fandom when the entire pairing is already ruined in the first place. Hypothetically, say Sakura is the mother. The pairing itself is already ruined in a relationship standpoint and Sakura's character for that matter. 

There's really been no fan of the pairing that can give legit reasons on the subject.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Yup! when she said Sakura isn't the mom everyone went _"OMG I knew IT blah blah" _
> then after she said _"oh wait I was trolling"_ the _*same *_ people said, _"well I guess it was kinda obvious huh guys...?" _
> 
> Then they flipped again.....



Uh no, that's not what happened.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Another pic on Baidu



It says 'Mama.....'


----------



## John Connor (Jun 18, 2015)

I want Naruto to teach Sarada(the new Jiraiya/Nagato) because he can help her with pain and I want Sasuke to teach Bolt(the new Minato/Kakashi) because lightning, speed and teleportation are the coolest 



mid training Naruto and Sasuke leave everyone with Oro... tough love


----------



## SSRules (Jun 18, 2015)

Jpororo said:


> Another pic on Baidu


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 18, 2015)

Sarada crying ey.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 18, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Yup! when she said Sakura isn't the mom everyone went _"OMG I knew IT blah blah" _
> then after she said _"oh wait I was trolling"_ the _*same *_ people said, _"well I guess it was kinda obvious huh guys...?" _
> 
> Then they flipped again.....



true 

watch how they going to flip again when the manga ends


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> It says 'Mama.....'




I see naruto's hand


----------



## vered (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke didn't uses it in this chapter nor there is a panel shown how he uses it.
> 
> I think he will use it in the next chapter since his eyes are at full power.



Oh so we see him within the dimension only in this chapter?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2015)

The anticipation is killing me! xD


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> Uh no, that's not what happened.



Go back to the board and prove me otherwise


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

and people threw this poor kid under the bus for lashing out in anger smh. of course she still cares. a ton.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 18, 2015)

How much longer


----------



## falconzx (Jun 18, 2015)

John Connor said:


> I want Naruto to teach Sarada and I want Sasuke to teach Bolt
> 
> mid training Naruto and Sasuke leave everyone with Oro... tough love



Sasuke and Boruto already happen, but I want Naruto teaching Sarada


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> and people threw this poor kid under the bus for lashing out in anger smh. of course she still cares. a ton.



She's such a precious angel.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 18, 2015)

Ridiculous.

Rai's been here for 6 hours and he still hasn't managed to clear things up. Result: People asking a plethora of questions.

Now we're getting traces of manga panels from Baidu.

Just lol.

What a waste of time.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2015)

vered said:


> Oh so we see him within the dimension only in this chapter?


it probably ends with Sasuke getting ready

perhaps he just commented something


----------



## Salada (Jun 18, 2015)

She regret saying that about her mother 

Aww she loves her mommy


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2015)

Does Sasuke does anything else in this chapter besides saying his Rin'negan is back at full power to teleport himself (or them?) to Shin's location?

What else does he does?


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> and people threw this poor kid under the bus for lashing out in anger smh. of course she still cares. a ton.



She's probably crying with regret about what she said...and frustration over the situation...
right in the kokoro


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Knowna said:


> Go back to the board and prove me otherwise



Oh, cos you can prove your statements ? Those who were in favor of said theory were actually accused of "playing it cool", that is, there was no overreaction from them. Instead those who thought they were safe from the DNA test, did make displays of their arrogance.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 18, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's Sakura.
> 
> Not Karin.



^
It's sakura, folks.


----------



## jar of tears (Jun 18, 2015)

its out!!!


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 18, 2015)

It’s out!!!!
YOLO.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> She's such a precious angel.



now i need naruto to give her a fucking hug.  pls kishi


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

Sarada you are truly Sakura's daughter by proving you are able to _forgive_


----------



## Itza (Jun 18, 2015)

HEREEE2


----------



## Sunako (Jun 18, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> We even have a spoiler saying Sakura has long hair and they still think Karin. You can say it until you're blue in the face, and the chapter can come out and show Sakura there, and you know that people will still say it's Karin. Remember the "Sakura's wearing lip gloss in this panel so the mom is actually Karin in disguise"?






Sora said:


> Sunako was just trolling


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Prediction: Naruto tnj'd another Uchiha


----------



## Rai (Jun 18, 2015)

vered said:


> Oh so we see him within the dimension only in this chapter?



Sasuke hasn't used the justu yet

He will use it in the next chapter.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Explain.
> 
> There hasn't been one SasuSaku fan on this entire forum that can explain how Karin being the mother ruins their fandom when the entire pairing is already ruined in the first place. Hypothetically, say Sakura is the mother. The pairing itself is already ruined in a relationship standpoint and Sakura's character for that matter.
> 
> There's really been no fan of the pairing that can give legit reasons on the subject.



Well for one even if we only saw a little, we did see Sasuke becoming a better person at the end of 699 (admittedly it was only a little but it was something). But we also saw what he did in Sakura Hiden (the novels are canon you can read what Saskue did on the wiki and I belive that organicdinosaur is translating it). So for Sasuke to have a illegitimate kid and dump it on Sakura makes no sense. And to me ruins him as a character. Not to mention the fact that Sasuke would have taken Sarada from her mother if Karin is the mother. Then you would have Sakura taking care of a kid that her husband just dumped on her while he leaves a mission for god-knows how many years. Him already leaving his family was kinda a dick move, you think he could check up on them every-so-often.

That's just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Mintley (Jun 18, 2015)

ngl kinnddaaa boring but sauske saying "my wife isnt a weak women" made me happy


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

Sarada  The only good thing about this chapter was her. Why can't she be in a different manga?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura better kick ass next chapter. I'm not going to get my hopes up because it always fails concerning her but yea...

Also...EVERY CHAPTER SARADA JUST BECOMES EVEN CUTER. OHMYGOSH. 



Bellville said:


> now i need naruto to give her a fucking hug.  pls kishi



Well...almost. xD


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

NO HUG. but my papa naruto feels...


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 18, 2015)

Mama sakura...


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura will probably not get to do anything next chapter. also why the long hair? wasn't her cutting her hair to show she'd changed??? she looked like tsunade.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 18, 2015)

oh god, i had to look away because i was gonna cry from all these feels TT_TT


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 18, 2015)

Damn, Naruto TnJ'd a depressed Uchiha in a few pages. 

He's really become better with his words.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

gotta make a crack about dem cleaning skillz at least once right


----------



## Milady (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura with Itachi's hair?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

Rereading, i just realized Sarada has to listen to YEARS worth of the "he's on a mission, he'll be back" excuse.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

So glad the wait is over!


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

So still didn't give up concrete proof on the whole "Sarada's mom thing" huh?


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 18, 2015)

One thing I'd noticed was that was 19 pages long.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Okay but seriously, why does Sakura make a sad face after Sarada asks if she ever kissed her dad, to only come to think of the finger poke?  2

I....the mystery is real fuck


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> Okay but seriously, why does Sakura make a sad face after Sarada asks if she ever kissed her dad, to only come to think of the finger poke?  2
> 
> I....the mystery is real fuck



The salt is strong with this one...


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 18, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Damn, Naruto TnJ'd a depressed Uchiha in a few pages.
> 
> He's really become better with his words.



i know, i was crying from his maturity 




izzyisozaki said:


> Okay but seriously, why does Sakura make a sad face after Sarada asks if she ever kissed her dad, to only come to think of the finger poke?  2
> 
> I....the mystery is real fuck



c'mon man, are you serious? they're married, if they're married, they kissed.


----------



## Salada (Jun 18, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Does Sasuke does anything else in this chapter besides saying his Rin'negan is back at full power to teleport himself (or them?) to Shin's location?
> 
> What else does he does?



Bragging about his wife


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

One thing that was confirmed  from this chapter is that Kishi is going to drag out the "Sarada's mom" thing to the bitter end. We still haven't heard it from Sasuke or Sakura, I'm assuming when Sakura was talking about something better than her husband kissing was either A) sex or B) her giving birth. Please Kishi, just tell us who's Sarada's mom in the next chapter from Sasuke and/or Sakura's lips.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Knowna said:


> The salt is strong with this one...



I have nothing to be salty about (the manga is pretty much over; SN got all I could have asked and is the only reason SuchShit was allowed to happen) but keep tryin' and tootin' your own horn if it makes you happy


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> One thing that was confirmed  from this chapter is that Kishi is going to drag out the "Sarada's mom" thing to the bitter end. We still haven't heard it from Sasuke or Sakura, I'm assuming when Sakura was talking about something better than her husband kissing was either A) sex or B) her giving birth. Please Kishi, just tell us who's Sarada's mom in the next chapter from Sasuke and/or Sakura's lips.



She immediately debunked A and why the hell would she say that to a kid that young anyway?


The better memory is probably meeting Salad the first time.


----------



## SofiiBenavidezz (Jun 18, 2015)

jajaja oh my god Sakura certainly got all nervous with the "mom your dirty"


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Glenn Beck said:


> c'mon man, are you serious? they're married, if they're married, they kissed.



Well  explain why she is sad?? Plus this thread isn't just for SS jerk-circling, get over it.

Guys, the better memory was the forehead poke, otherwise she wouldn't have said "you'll understand when you see your father". That's why Sakura touches her own head and giggles and what not. COME ON

edit: Unless my impression was wrong ?

well, we'll see in that case.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> She immediately debunked A and why the hell would she say that to a kid that young anyway?
> 
> 
> The better memory is probably meeting Salad the first time.



I was joking about the sex thing. And maybe your right and I'm totally wrong. But for me to be convinced I need to have Sasuke and/or Sakura to say it. And if they do, so be it, I won't like it, but so be it. I just don't buy the idea of ruining Sasuke's character by having Karin be the mother, just to deliver this message we heard Naruto preach in Part I and Part II. I mean we know Sasuke and Sakura are married right? But if he had a kid with Karin then why A) dump the kid on Sakura and by extension take the kid away from it's mother and B) Why not marry Karin? The only thing that would make sense would Sarada being a test-tube baby. I wouldn't be a fan of that either because, again, Sasuke dumping another woman's child (even if Karin didn't give birth to her) on his wife and leaving for god-knows how many years doesn't make sense. 

And just to clear things up, I don't care about ships or any of that bullshit. I care about development of character's and to me Karin being the mother undermines Sasuke and Sakura's character, and Karin's as well. 

A message shouldn't come at the expense of other character's development.



izzyisozaki said:


> Guys, the better memory was the forehead poke, otherwise she wouldn't have said "you'll understand when you see your father". That's why Sakura touches her own head and giggles and what not. COME ON
> 
> edit: Unless my impression was wrong ?
> 
> well, we'll see in that case.



That's the better memory? Her getting poked on the forehead? Not her marriage? Or her giving birth/meeting Sarada for the first time? Yeah I'm not buying that. 

And no I don't care about ships.


----------



## SofiiBenavidezz (Jun 18, 2015)

Relax guys. Seriously. Anybody can think whatever they want, you like it or not. Why try forcing your ideas into somebody else? It doesn't matter if they ship SS, Sk, or whatever, there is no need to get agressive or mad about it. Anyways, you won't make them think otherwise, that is her/his opinion and that is it. You think Karin is Sarada's mother? Great. You think Sakura is Sarada's mother? Great. Just don't loose your head, cool down. For all we know, the manga is not over yet, any theory is possible.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone else get the feeling that Shin is just the tip of the iceberg? As in that, even if he gets killed, that the grand scheme of things is already in motion.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> And just to clear things up, I don't care about ships or any of that bullshit. I care about development of character's and to me Karin being the mother undermines Sasuke and Sakura's character, and Karin's as well.


The best Kishi can do with this if Salad _isn't _Sakura's is to make her be a result of experimentation. Someone taking Karin and Sasuke's DNA and making a clone/child with it. It frees either of the two of blame. Can't blame someone basically forced into bringing a child into the world for rejecting it if they didn't want it to start with, which could be Karin's case. As for Sasuke, if this happened after he began his mission, it'd make sense he could not look after the kid (and Oro's hideout is not exactly kid friendly anyway in Karin's case).

Assuming Sasuke and Sakura are in a relationship, doesn't it make sense he'd ask her for help (not necessarily raise it) and she offers to raise the child herself? Even if not in a relationship, she's still a trusted friend of his who he should know he can look to for help.

No infidelity, Sakura would be doing something rather noble, Sasuke put in like the barest minimum effort towards the kid.

Just some thoughts, I dunno mang.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 18, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Anyone else get the feeling that Shin is just the tip of the iceberg? As in that, even if he gets killed, that the grand scheme of things is already in motion.


I sure hope so, Shin isn't even remotely interesting.


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> The best Kishi can do with this if Salad _isn't _Sakura's is to make her be a result of experimentation. Someone taking Karin and Sasuke's DNA and making a clone/child with it. It frees either of the two of blame. Can't blame someone basically forced into bringing a child into the world for rejecting it if they didn't want it to start with, which could be Karin's case. As for Sasuke, if this happened after he began his mission, it'd make sense he could not look after the kid (and Oro's hideout is not exactly kid friendly anyway in Karin's case).
> 
> Assuming Sasuke and Sakura are in a relationship, doesn't it make sense he'd ask her for help (not necessarily raise it) and she offers to raise the child herself? Even if not in a relationship, she's still a trusted friend of his who he should know he can look to for help.
> 
> ...



If Karin is the mother the test-tube baby makes the most sense in that it wouldn't do as much damage to Sasuke and Sakura's characters. But as for Sasuke and Sakura being in a relationship, they're married. Sakura has called Sasuke her husband and Sasuke has now called Sakura his wife in two chapters. So that's cleared up.  

But with Kishi I'm not buying it until I hear/read Sasuke and/or Sakura say Karin is the mother. That way there will be no doubt in my mind or anyone else's for that matter. But your right, we will just have to wait.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 18, 2015)

So Sasuke didn't explain anything after all and it _was_ Naruto having the flashback. 

Chapter went as expected. I'll take that. 


I'm keen on info and explanations regarding dimension hopping … what did Sasuke find? Alternative timelines?


----------



## BigBadBruin343 (Jun 18, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> So Sasuke didn't explain anything after all and it _was_ Naruto having the flashback.
> 
> Chapter went as expected. I'll take that.



I just wish we could get Sasuke and/or Sakura to say who the mother is already. Until that happens I'm calling bullshit. And no, I don't care about ships so it's not that I'm angry about that it's that we've been trolled by Kishi quite a bit so I need things to be very confirmed before I believe anything.

I also believe that Karin being the mother undermines Sasuke and Sakura's characters. But that's a whole other thing. But we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 18, 2015)

Honestly speaking, this "who is Sarada's mother" crap is draining. When I found out about the Gaiden, I expected more than this. This is just useless drama that could have been cleared up in the first chapter. Just have a talk with Karin and get it over with.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2015)

Naruto is a gift.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 18, 2015)

forehead poke. 

TNJ.


----------



## Gino (Jun 18, 2015)

Those similar powers


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 18, 2015)

Gino said:


> Those similar powers



Yin/Yang theme still going stronk


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 18, 2015)

Best chapter so far. 

_“Mama's dirty!!!! ”_ Kishi you're the dirty one. Insinuating SS doing the do... he really wants to rub SS in the face of all of you.  

_“My waifu is not a weak women... when we get there we might find she's tidied up the place. _”You go husbando!!!! 

_“Sarada… You and I are very important to Papa. That’s exactly why he can’t come home.”_

Kishi is taking notes.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 18, 2015)

Cute Sarada. Hot mama Sakura. Uchiha family moments. Sasuke's power came back. Im so happy with this chapter. Very touching.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 18, 2015)

lmao and Sasuke’s response “about what”. Poor Sauce.


----------



## Jpororo (Jun 18, 2015)

Rai， is there preview pic for the next chap?


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 18, 2015)

Naruto being so mature 

Sarada getting all feely remembering how her mom took care of her  

Sakura getting all blushy thinking about Sasuke 

Sasuke calling Sakura his wife and bragging about her strength 

Aside from that, it's quite noticeable how Kishi always finds a way to avoid the only people that could shed some real light on Sarada's parentage talking to her about it. Nothing is decided yet.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 18, 2015)

Kishi might give us a panel of them kissing since he insinuated something even dirtier.  

#SSKishi'sOTP


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 18, 2015)

*Well...*

Kishimoto through and through mocked the sexual headcanons of SasuSaku by showing that they are a spiritual couple who may not even kissed.

It's likely that Sarada is the reason the two got together in the first place, Sakura helping Sasuke raise a kid he irresponsibly conceived finally showed him what a great woman she was.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 18, 2015)

I guess huge deposits of salt require more than a few months to dissolve


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jun 18, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> I guess huge deposits of salt require more than a few months to dissolve





Indeed.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 18, 2015)

The chapter was pretty good today.
Naruto himself was a bit annoying for me though. But overall I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## Gandy (Jun 18, 2015)

I finally reached the point where I don't want to think about this whole 'Who is Saradas biological Mom' because my brain starts bleeding if I do so. 

But if there are really only 2 Chapters left or so...wouldn't that be to short to explain how and why Karin is the Mother, but Sarada ending up with Sakura raising her?


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jun 18, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> The chapter was pretty good today.
> Naruto himself was a bit annoying for me though. But overall I'm pretty impressed.



The poignant benevolence of sharing and exchanging wisdom and life experiences in this manga has long lost its savor do to trite overuse and gussied up repetition. It's sad, really.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 18, 2015)

Gandy said:


> I finally reached the point where I don't want to think about this whole 'Who is Saradas biological Mom' because my brain starts bleeding if I do so.
> 
> But if there are really only 2 Chapters left or so...wouldn't that be to short to explain how and why Karin is the Mother, but Sarada ending up with Sakura raising her?



That's what I've been thinking. Technically, everything can be explained within a few panels, but there really isn't time for any development between Sarada and Karin. And I imagine more has to happen between them than an explanation if Karin turns out to be the biological mother.

But as much as a theory makes or doesn't make sense, we can't really be sure until the end. This chapter definitely gave me good feels though


----------



## Gandy (Jun 18, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> That's what I've been thinking. Technically, everything can be explained within a few panels, but there really isn't time for any development between Sarada and Karin. And I imagine more has to happen between them than an explanation if Karin turns out to be the biological mother.
> 
> But as much as a theory makes or doesn't make sense, we can't really be sure until the end. This chapter definitely gave me good feels though



Everything is possible now and Kishi can do whatever he wants.

Hell, what if their BOTH are Saradas Mom?! Sarada having Sakura and Karin DNA?
However that worked...

Tbh I don't really care if Sakura is the Mom or Karin...So far I like Sarada as her own Charakter.


----------



## microtubule (Jun 18, 2015)

Like does it even matter anymore who is the mother? Im already over it.

I would have liked the story to be that Sarada is an experiment by Oro to revive the uchihas, and Sasuke saved her and adopted her with Sakura. Would have given some depth to this story. Oh well.
Im still waiting to see where did Sarada get her scar from. 

Anyway, why did Sakura not kill baldy while he was weak? Would have saved everybody's time. 
And why does Sasuke need to take everybody including the kids to that other dimension. Just leave them with Naruto, since he got all his powers back.
But nice chapter overall.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 18, 2015)

Plot's getting so damn contrived.

Previous chapter:  "Oh noes we can't track Sakura, let's go to Oro's place instead."
This chapter: "No problem guys, I can find them with my eyes. Even better, I can teleport us all there in one go."
~
Everything Shin does. (and how his backstory sucks balls)
~
Sakura listening to Shin's story for some reason, while she was planning on beating him up all along.
~
Everyone involved in the family drama being absent at the right moments.
~
Not to mention the amount of PIS in that Shin vs. Naruto & Sasuke chapter.


And here I was at least hoping Kishi had planned out something decent for the mini-series --
-- not apparently.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 18, 2015)

ColossalBeltloop said:


> The poignant benevolence of sharing and exchanging wisdom and life experiences in this manga has long lost its savor do to trite overuse and gussied up repetition. It's sad, really.



Well honestly it's always the same shit. Naruto gives a huge pep talk and then everything is fine. It's going to be the same in Burrito the movie too.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 18, 2015)

MY QUEEN.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't care about Karin or "who is the mother", because all of us know who is the mother.


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2015)

Trillian said:


> I don't care about Karin or "who is the mother", because all of us know who is the mother.



Agreed.

Sakura has my support.


----------



## Milady (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura by Sarada's bed side..the feels 

Sasuke can't be home cuz he needs to protect his family...the feels..


----------



## Platypus (Jun 18, 2015)

Also:



so much for keeping his self-imposed mission a secret.  There goes the number one reason he couldn't interact with his daughter.

The fuck is Kishi doing


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The secret was the possibility of an appearance from an entity even greater than Kaguya.



Besides, Sarada knowing Sasuke traveled across dimensional space is a trivial detail.


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at chocho in that panel.... I don't think Kishi gives any more fuks to be honest. 
Honestly tho it's not like Sarada knows what Kaguya means...

But knowing her she probably assume it's another one of Sasuke's sidechicks at this rate


----------



## Platypus (Jun 18, 2015)

Klue said:


> The secret was the possibility of an appearance from an entity even greater than Kaguya.



And that included not telling anyone about his Kaguya-related investigation mission, Klue 
Otherwise Sarada wouldn't be asking every once in a while why her father's never home, if she at least knew he was on an important investigation.
Stop defending garbage writing.

Can't you see it:
Mentions investigating Kaguya's dimensions --> kids and Taka gonna ask themselves and others "Who the hell is Kaguya, and why is Sasuke investigating her -- not to mention in other dimensions, what's going on??" and the ball goes rolling. That's exactly why he, Naruto, Sakura and the other Kage agreed not to mention anything at all to the rest of the world.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't say it's garbarge writing when you don't know how it's ending 





Paparuto vs Papasuke


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

Someone take Sarada and Sasuke out of this manga.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 18, 2015)

But seriously though, I hope we get more info on the technicalities behind dimension hopping. How does that work, what are the other dimensions like, meaning, are they alternative timelines? If yes, Naruto would be taken to the next level of complexity and possibilities.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> But seriously though, I hope we get more info on the technicalities behind dimension hopping. How does that work, what are the other dimensions like, meaning, are they alternative timelines? If yes, Naruto would be taken to the next level of complexity and possibilities.



i think the other dimensions are probably similar to kaguya's own. though what the time is like in there is another thing i'm interested in. as for how they work, probably similar to kaguya's hopping of dimensions.


----------



## Yahiko (Jun 18, 2015)

So I just read the chapter and what I found surprising in this one 

Sakura: you just made me remember something even nicer 
Sarada: eww mom you' re nasty 
Sakura: no not that 



So 12 year old kids in this manga already know about sex


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

Chucky181 said:


> So I just read the chapter and what I found surprising in this one
> 
> Sakura: you just made me remember something even nicer
> Sarada: eww mom you' re nasty
> ...



i think she was around 6~8? And i guess so.


----------



## Trillian (Jun 18, 2015)

"spiritual love"


----------



## Knowna (Jun 18, 2015)

Chucky181 said:


> So I just read the chapter and what I found surprising in this one
> 
> Sakura: you just made me remember something even nicer
> Sarada: eww mom you' re nasty
> ...



She's like 6 or 7 in that flashback


----------



## Yahiko (Jun 18, 2015)

Knowna said:


> She's like 6 or 7 in that flashback



Yeah lol I forgot that


----------



## Trillian (Jun 18, 2015)

Seriously now , I doubt you stay indifferent to it. No matter how much you scream that Karin is the mother , because it is printed in this chapter what is being a mother .


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 18, 2015)

If all ends and Sakura is the mother what is there to learn?
Karin being the mother would just prove you don't need to be "blood" related to have family connections.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

Sarada sure inherited Saskue's plushie gene. They're all so cute.


----------



## nightmistress (Jun 18, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> If all ends and Sakura is the mother what is there to learn?
> Karin being the mother would just prove you don't need to be "blood" related to have family connections.



But that's not proving anything new, hence Naruto's flashbacks.  Why aren't those with full knowledge saying something about it?


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 18, 2015)

nightmistress said:


> But that's not proving anything new, hence Naruto's flashbacks.  Why aren't those with full knowledge saying something about it?



That isn't even the point. Honestly in Sarada's case having Karin being the mother wouldn't even be "bad". Fellow SS fans think having Karin being the mother is like a "virus". But I don't really care eitherway I even know Sakura will end up being the mother so it isn't even a big deal.


----------



## nightmistress (Jun 18, 2015)

TenTenTheGreat said:


> That isn't even the point. Honestly in Sarada's case having Karin being the mother wouldn't even be "bad". Fellow SS fans think having Karin being the mother is like a "virus". But I don't really care eitherway I even know Sakura will end up being the mother so it isn't even a big deal.



I kinda think it is the point. It'd be "bad" that Karin is the biological mom while she's alive and well and then that's just glossed over in the resolution because that's how it would have to play out at this point since the subject is now tabled until the end.


----------



## TenTenTheGreat (Jun 18, 2015)

nightmistress said:


> I kinda think it is the point. It'd be "bad" that Karin is the biological mom while she's alive and well and then that's just glossed over in the resolution because that's how it would have to play out at this point since the subject is now tabled until the end.


Even still the plot is cliche. First Sakura is the mother then she isn't and soon she's going to be again. The story is getting boring and even more "fanfiction" like than it already is, But at the end of the day Sakura's going to be the mother so it still isn't a big deal how I feel.


----------



## nightmistress (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm not a fan of 99% of the plot for this gaiden either.  But this is Sarada learning what it means to be a ninja and this is the best Kishi could do for it


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 18, 2015)

Gandy said:


> Everything is possible now and Kishi can do whatever he wants.
> 
> Hell, what if their BOTH are Saradas Mom?! Sarada having Sakura and Karin DNA?
> However that worked...
> ...



Indeed, I like her not matter what turns out and I really love how Kishi portrayed her relationship with Sakura. Sakura seems like a great mom. But since the parentage issue is what the whole drama of the Gaiden revolves around and it's still up in the air, I just can't help myself but speculate 



And speaking of speculations, I noticed how Sarada already realized that she loves her mom no matter what. So I guess something else will have to be the culmination of the Gaiden.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 18, 2015)

nightmistress said:


> I'm not a fan of 99% of the plot for this gaiden either.  But this is Sarada learning *what it means to be a ninja* and this is the best Kishi could do for it



Hmm, tbh I wouldn't call it that. More like a quest about "What are parents?" 

A shame because the bolded part you mentioned would've been far more interesting and also a continuation of Part II's storyline. Which never really resolved the shinobi system and the problems it causes.



The parents storyline should've been a character subplot instead, not the main storyline.


----------



## nightmistress (Jun 18, 2015)

^I still think she'll realize this by the end and this parent stuff ties into it. It's just got more focus than it should.


----------



## clover1987 (Jun 18, 2015)

BigBadBruin343 said:


> One thing that was confirmed  from this chapter is that Kishi is going to drag out the "Sarada's mom" thing to the bitter end. We still haven't heard it from Sasuke or Sakura, I'm assuming when Sakura was talking about something better than her husband kissing was either A) sex or B) her giving birth. Please Kishi, just tell us who's Sarada's mom in the next chapter from Sasuke and/or Sakura's lips.



If he do that, then what fun to wait anymore. This is the trick when you write a story to keep your reader till the end of story. LOL


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 18, 2015)

Chucky181 said:


> So I just read the chapter and what I found surprising in this one
> 
> Sakura: you just made me remember something even nicer
> Sarada: eww mom you' re nasty
> ...



I'm pretty sure I knew of sex when I was 12, even if it was kind of a vague notion xD Sarada was indeed younger in the memory though.


Btw, am I the only one who go the impression that  the memory Sakura had wasn't the forehead poke from 699? It's more like the memory, whatever it was, made her want to poke Sarada's forehead, rather than it being what the memory was about.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 18, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> Btw, am I the only one who go the impression that  the memory Sakura had wasn't the forehead poke from 699? It's more like the memory, whatever it was, made her want to poke Sarada's forehead, rather than it being what the memory was about.



I didn't think it was _that_ poke either. Honestly that would be... pathetic. It could be some other poke, I guess, but I think whatever Sakura is thinking of ties into Salad somehow. The forehead poke Sakura did to Salad was more of a gentle teasing to drop the subject, especially couple with "I'll tell you another time".


----------



## clover1987 (Jun 18, 2015)

Fun fact: Everyone keep talking before the chapter came out, but when it's out, everyone like shut up. -> They are simple just like predict whatever and how ridiculous it sound.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I didn't think it was _that_ poke either. Honestly that would be... pathetic. It could be some other poke, I guess, but I think whatever Sakura is thinking of ties into Salad somehow. The forehead poke Sakura did to Salad was more of a gentle teasing to drop the subject, especially couple with "I'll tell you another time".



It definitely refers to that poke (which got a double spread, no less, so readers are supposed to relate this and that).


Generally, about the chapter: 


1.
Sarada: I DON'T WANT TO BE LIKE DAD!
Sarada: I'M LEAVING THE VILLAGE. 

This is why we must always tell the children the truth.  Sarad almost turned into Sasuke 2.0

2. 
Naruto's Talk no Jutsu strikes again! But yeah, I'm with him at this one: it's a great message that family is more than blood. Now, if only Kishimoto was a better writer and could portray it well...  


3. 
Sarada: Doesn't dad care about you, then, mama? 
Sakura: Of course he does!
Sarada: Then why doesn't he come back to us? 

MY HEART!  F U Kishimoto, pulling my heartstrings like this. And it isn't even a well-written story. I'm such a sucker for children's stories. 


4. 
I'll always and forever believe that Sakura deserved better than this shit, but she raised Sarada well and yes, she was a good mother. Well, except the lies. She should have handled this much better than she did. (All because Sarada has to get eye powers...  )


5.
SO. The big question. Did Sasuke and Sakura kiss? I vote no. I mean, honestly, a forehead poke better than a kiss? BOY is this marriage lacking in affection. I never expected Sasuke to be an affectionate dude (I laugh at the mere idea), but damn a kiss is not much!  On the other hand, if Sasuke does develop feelings for Sakura at the end of this very Gaiden, seeing what a good mother she was to Sarada... then that's a bizarre mixture of sexist and cute. (NOT to mention a much better basis for SS, on the contrast with the shitfest we got in the main series.) Only Kishimoto could do something like this, I swear. 


6. 
Does Sakura even know that the forehead poke means "I want my space from you"? This is what Itachi always did to Sasuke, when he wanted to be left alone, taking secrets with him. I guess Sakura still doesn't know this.  


7.
"You'll understand when you meet your papa". Sasuke poking Sarada in the end confirmed, I guess... when he goes to train Boruto. 


8.
NARUTO, PLEASE, ADOPT THIS KID.   Acknowledges her feelings, gently guides her to what's important, lets her take her own decision, averts another catastrophe of a childhood ... Someone needs to tell him that Sarada now has Uzumaki blood in her, so he can take her under his wing. He's being the father Sasuke could never be.


9.
I'm starting to like Orochimaru. "She may already be dead " What a magnificent bastard.

10. 
"He isn't exactly a "good guy" Well, at least she's aware of things. Much better than her mother was at her age. Go, Sarada. 


So, that's it. Not a bad chapter, but when it's in a The Bold and the Beautiful setting, that doesn't ay much.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 18, 2015)

People are shipping Naruto x Sarada already...much like Kakashi x Sakura.


----------



## Zay (Jun 18, 2015)

Gandy said:


> I finally reached the point where I don't want to think about this whole 'Who is Saradas biological Mom' because my brain starts bleeding if I do so.
> 
> But if there are really only 2 Chapters left or so...wouldn't that be to short to explain how and why Karin is the Mother, but Sarada ending up with Sakura raising her?



Part 2 was ended in a single chapter.


----------



## Gandy (Jun 18, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> Indeed, I like her not matter what turns out and I really love how Kishi portrayed her relationship with Sakura. Sakura seems like a great mom. But since the parentage issue is what the whole drama of the Gaiden revolves around and it's still up in the air, I just can't help myself but speculate
> 
> 
> 
> *And speaking of speculations, I noticed how Sarada already realized that she loves her mom no matter what. So I guess something else will have to be the culmination of the Gaiden*.



U know what?
I simply think, the culmination of the Gaiden will be the introduction of the Boruto-Movie-Villain.

That's it...and in the end it turns out this whole Mother issue was unnecessary drama.
I don't think, Kishi can make a big thing/drama around Sarada, since there is not really much room for her Problems in the movie-plot!

But (as always): Lean back and drink some Tea


----------



## Gandy (Jun 18, 2015)

Zay said:


> Part 2 was ended in a single chapter.



If Kishi solves/ends this Plot in a single Chapter - fine!
I'm not complaining~


----------



## OReddot (Jun 18, 2015)

Well we need RCM of naruto as well :S 

not fair only sasuke doing the epic thing lol 

this kishi make naruto so much pathic -.-


----------



## RWB (Jun 18, 2015)

Trillian said:


> Seriously now , I doubt you stay indifferent to it. No matter how much you scream that Karin is the mother , because it is printed in this chapter what is being a mother .





Sakura is the mother(even if not biological), but that doesn't change the fact she's a horrendous one.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 18, 2015)

I actually felt bad in that panel where Sarada was sick and Sakura was at her bedside.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 18, 2015)

RWB said:


> Sakura is the mother(even if not biological), but that doesn't change the fact she's a horrendous one.


How is she a horrendous mother? 

I hope you don't mean she's a horrendous mother because she punched the ground? If so, then...dude :/ Sarada was gettin' buck and thought she was grown, so mama shut that down quick, seems like something any mother would do to an unruly child if you ask me.

If that's not what you mean then by her being a "horrendous" mother can you elaborate?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> How is she a horrendous mother?
> 
> I hope you don't mean she's a horrendous mother because she punched the ground? If so, then...dude :/ Sarada was gettin' buck and thought she was grown, so mama shut that down quick, seems like something any mother would do to an unruly child if you ask me.
> 
> If that's not what you mean then by her being a "horrendous" mother can you elaborate?



She destroyed the house. and yelled at sarada for asking simple questions.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 18, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> She destroyed the house. and yelled at sarada for asking simple questions.


Her intent wasn't to destroy the house, the house crumbled due to the after effects from the punch, it's not like she legit aimed for the house or anything. 

Sarada was actually being disrespectful to Sakura, I'd be damned if I let my kid talk to me the way Sarada did to Sakura cursing her out and shit and since Sakura outright told Sarada that her dad is on an important mission thanks to the recent chapter at this point her lashing out is understandable(Due to her frustrations of never seeing her dad I get it trust me) but also unnecessary.

She's lucky Sakura didn't check her chin lol all she did was punch the ground out of anger because Sarada thought she was grown, her questions were far from "simple" they were invasive and disrespectful.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 19, 2015)

This kid has been asking these questions for years, it doesn't make sense she would be ruffled by them. She should even expect attitude, especially after half-hearted "ummm im not sure if your pops had glasses". She's a damn adult, she needs better self control than that, she should absolutely have expected Salad to quit letting her dodge the topic eventually. This chapter made it more clear than ever that this was a long time coming, and that Sakura fueled it. It's not like she had an actual reprimand to go along with that punch either, considering all she did was apologize following it.

Sakura fucked up, although I won't argue she's the worst mom evar.


----------



## RWB (Jun 19, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> H_er intent wasn't to destroy the house, the house crumbled due to the after effects from the punch, it's not like she legit aimed for the house or anything_.
> 
> Sarada was actually being disrespectful to Sakura, I'd be damned if I let my kid talk to me the way Sarada did to Sakura cursing her out and shit and since Sakura outright told Sarada that her dad is on an important mission thanks to the recent chapter at this point her lashing out is understandable(Due to her frustrations of never seeing her dad I get it trust me) but also unnecessary.
> 
> She's lucky Sakura didn't check her chin lol all she did was punch the ground out of anger because Sarada thought she was grown, her questions were far from "simple" they were invasive and disrespectful.



"Sorry dear, I just got so flustered I used my actual superpowers(that take focus to do and can't just be thrown mindlessly) to shut you up".

Sakura is a trained martial artist who used her martial arts to try and scare her daughter into submission. It's the equivalent of a boxer in our world punching a hole the wall beside his/her daughter with enough force to take her head off if it actually hit the child to make the kid shut up.

Sarada might have been acting up, but you don't ****ing do shit like this if you are a good parent.

There's a difference between discipline and mistreatment. Sakura's behaviour is squarely in the second category.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 19, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> Her intent wasn't to destroy the house, the house crumbled due to the after effects from the punch, it's not like she legit aimed for the house or anything.
> 
> Sarada was actually being disrespectful to Sakura, I'd be damned if I let my kid talk to me the way Sarada did to Sakura cursing her out and shit and since Sakura outright told Sarada that her dad is on an important mission thanks to the recent chapter at this point her lashing out is understandable(Due to her frustrations of never seeing her dad I get it trust me) but also unnecessary.
> 
> She's lucky Sakura didn't check her chin lol all she did was punch the ground out of anger because Sarada thought she was grown, her questions were far from "simple" they were invasive and disrespectful.



...did you really say all this? That Sarada's lucky Sakura didn't physically abuse her? The fuck is wrong with you? Sakura is a trained ninja, she knows how to control her powers now, or she should at least. And she should know what happens when she uses her strength.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 19, 2015)

This is especially fucked up if it's considered canon that she started a children's clinic to help those suffering from mental trauma, and here she is acting out violently against her own kid.


----------



## Maxxie (Jun 19, 2015)

Sakura's a fairly good mother, but in no way was her punching the house justified. Sarada was entitled to her doubts and to receiving an answer from Sakura.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 19, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> ...did you really say all this? That Sarada's lucky Sakura didn't physically abuse her? The fuck is wrong with you? Sakura is a trained ninja, she knows how to control her powers now, or she should at least. And she should know what happens when she uses her strength.


Physically abuse her?? When I say "Check her chin" I mean she's lucky she didn't pop her, it's a NY thing I guess I should have not used that but anyway you've never been hit by your parents? The amount of Asswhoppings I got lol Switches, hangers, remotes, whatever my parents found.

And she's a trained ninja.....ok and? She got angry because once again her daughter got out of line and instead of hitting her she hit the ground, you're acting like she beat her with a tree or something lol

I still don't see how punching the ground makes her a horrendous mother.



			
				RWB said:
			
		

> Sakura is a trained martial artist who used her martial arts to try and scare her daughter into submission. It's the equivalent of a boxer in our world punching a hole the wall beside his/her daughter with enough force to take her head off if it actually hit the child to make the kid shut up.


Except this child was disrespectful. She didn't hit her, she had enough control to pound the ground instead of her. Had she punched her, then hell yeah I'd agree with you but nothing like that happened 

And it seems like everyone forgot Naruto punching his son on the noggin' for defacing the Monuments? or how about Naruto Ko'ing Konohamaru? I mean adults in PLENTY of anime's have done worse to children than what Sakura simply did example 12 year old Gon getting his arm broken, But it's all bad when Sakura punches the ground? We've seen what she could in the past so clearly she held that punch back.

With Sakura it's different, she couldv'e done the same to Sarada(Which I'm glad she didn't) but she caught herself and punched the ground instead making it clear she knows her own strength even while flustered.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 19, 2015)

Let me make this clear, had you guys said "she lied to her child asking about her daddy for her whole life" or something along those lines then....I mean yeah I guess that's a fucked up decision she's made but at the same time she was told by her hubby no one can know, so I mean can't really blame her imo it's a lose-lose for Sakura, honor her hubby's wishes or nah.

But the fact that you called her a "horrendous mother" just for punching the ground because of Sarada's invasive and disrespectful manner had me lean back with a confused look. Was it a bad choice? Sure I guess? But to call her a bad mother _just_ for that reason is silly if you ask me plain and simple. I mean clearly she's not a bad mom, just in that moment she made a shitty decision....which she apologized for soon after so I don't see the big deal.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 19, 2015)

I don't think that any of the backlash both Sakura and Sarada are getting is justified.

Sarada was asking tough questions in a very painful manner and Sakura lost her nerve for a second. It happens to everyone. She quickly came to her senses though, apologized and showed understanding towards Sarada. Everything else we've seen from her as a mother is understanding, care, love. She's been put in a very tough position having to raise Sarada on her own for so long without being able to answer all her questions and she's been doing a splendid job from what has been shown. 

Speaking of questions, it's nothing less than understandable that Sarada would be frustrated and she has every right to ask those questions. She is a kid, her parents a literally the world to her and their relationship or status coming into question are particularly painful. Her reaction to the DNA test was normal and understandable as she felt betrayed and lied to. But she quickly came to realize how much of a mother Sakura has been to her and that nothing can be stronger than the love she had received from her.


----------



## beyondsouske (Jun 19, 2015)

If Sakura and Sasuke never kissed how do they have sex, I bet on their wedding night Sakura had to siphon out Sasuke's cum with a tube.


----------



## Klue (Jun 19, 2015)

beyondsouske said:


> If Sakura and Sasuke never kissed how do they have sex, I bet on their wedding night Sakura had to siphon out Sasuke's cum with a tube.



They never had a wedding. 

But don't worry; Sasuke is finally returning home. Sakura will hand over that v-card soon.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 19, 2015)

Kishi relayed Gaiden's main theme through Naruto's speech. People are solely focusing on Naruto's message in question to Sarada's doubt about her real mother...when, in reality, the point of the theme is larger than that. Sarada was doubting her connection to *both* Sasuke and Sakura. 

She thought she didnt have a real family, not only because she believes Sakura's not her real mother but also Sasuke's an absentee father. Look at what Naruto said, bonds are not formed by *time (Sasuke being away from his family for a long time) and blood (Sakura's not her biological mother)*, but through love. Naruto helped Sarada understand that.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sasuke had reason to believe that a threat bigger than Kaguya was present. He may be a shitty dad for not keeping in contact with his family but I have come to realize that he is not a terrible father for leaving to investigate a threat of that magnitude which puts the whole world at risk, including his family. The purpose of his mission is more significant than being at a stay-at-home dad and husband. Kishi will justify his actions like that...Sakura said he loves his family enough to not come home [because he has to eliminate a bigger enemy than Kaguya]. 

Sakura was being ambiguous about Sasuke's mission, because he asked those present in the Hokage meeting to his mission top secret, and she apologized to Sarada for not properly explaining to her about it. Sasuke told Sarada his whereabouts have nothing to do with her and when questioned about her real mother, he was confused about what happened back home. 

Which gives more reason to believe that the who-is-the-real-mother-plot is a red herring. They have no idea the extent to which their daughter is questioning her parentage. Kishi purposely avoided Sarada confronting both of them at the same time, because once she does, we'll find out that her concerns were mistaken.


----------



## turuzzusapatuttu (Jun 19, 2015)

beyondsouske said:


> If Sakura and Sasuke never kissed how do they have sex, I bet on their wedding night Sakura had to siphon out Sasuke's cum with a tube.



Uchiha men don't cum. They poke.


----------



## RWB (Jun 19, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> Physically abuse her?? When I say "Check her chin" I mean she's lucky she didn't pop her, it's a NY thing I guess I should have not used that but anyway you've never been hit by your parents? The amount of Asswhoppings I got lol Switches, hangers, remotes, whatever my parents found.



Physical discipline is actually outlawed and classed as child abuse in my country. I even think that's a bit too far, but that's how it is. Even so, I kinda cringed at that last sentence.





jonnty6 said:


> And she's a trained ninja.....ok and? She got angry because once again her daughter got out of line and instead of hitting her she hit the ground, you're acting like she beat her with a tree or something lol
> 
> I still don't see how punching the ground makes her a horrendous mother.



It's because of this: 
*"It's the equivalent of a boxer in our world punching a hole the wall beside his/her daughter with enough force to take her head off if it actually hit the child to make the kid shut up."
*

It's threatening the child with incredibly serious harm for daring to talk back. 

You do realize that throwing a punch that can seriously injure your child just to the side of a child just to silence your child is parental abuse even in countries less strict than mine.

Sakura's punch isn't just "injure". It's "instantly fatal if it so much as nudged you".

If Sakura was a mom in a lot of countries our world, she could have Sarada be taken away by social services for this kinda shit. In the Narutoverse itself, you could argue she's not that bad, but that's because their world is brutal in the first place and what Sakura did is barely a blip on the radar.

Sakura is a good mom by Narutoverse standards, a bad one by real world standards(in a lot of countries).



jonnty6 said:


> Except this child was disrespectful. She didn't hit her, she had enough control to pound the ground instead of her. Had she punched her, then hell yeah I'd agree with you but nothing like that happened



Threat of serious harm is way, way worse than say... a spanking or a regular slap. I could honestly see those two be somewhat warranted in the situation. 

...But that's not what Sakura did. She instead threw a superpowered punch(that she has to have focus on in the first place- again, she can't use it mindlessly) for the very purpose to threaten Sarada into silence. I'll be nice and say that it's to her credit that she realized it was wrong to do so immediately afterwards.




jonnty6 said:


> And it seems like everyone forgot Naruto punching his son on the noggin' for defacing the Monuments?



-Naruto gave Boruto a punch to the noggin that hardly even damaged him(it's essentially slap on the wrist for acting stupid- we could argue whether that was wrong or not if you want to!). 
-Sakura threw a punch strong enough to turn her daughter into paste just to threaten her child into silence.

There's a world of difference between these two acts.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 19, 2015)

RWB said:


> If Sakura was a mom in a lot of countries our world, she could have Sarada be taken away by social services for this kinda shit. In the Narutoverse itself, you could argue she's not that bad, but that's because their world is brutal in the first place and what Sakura did is barely a blip on the radar.
> 
> Sakura is a good mom by Narutoverse standards, a bad one by real world standards(in a lot of countries).


In the real world, social services wouldnt take Sarada away because lets say, Sakura punched a wall or a tv or the ground below her. They would, however, take custody of Boruto because Naruto actually layed his hands on him and punched him. 



RWB said:


> Naruto gave Boruto a punch to the noggin that hardly even damaged him(it's essentially slap on the wrist for acting stupid- we could argue whether that was wrong or not if you want to!).
> -Sakura threw a punch strong enough to turn her daughter into paste just to threaten her child into silence.
> 
> There's a world of difference between these two acts.


-Justifies Naruto punching his son on the head (because it didnt do much damage...according to you the morality of physical abuse should be measure by how much damage is caused, not the intent of the parent...rightttt)
-In the same breath, criticizes Sakura for throwing a punch that was aimed at the ground, not her daughter. 

You might as well say that any parent can slap or beat their child anytime as long as that the child doesnt suffer too many injuries even on a whim and not for the purpose of disciple. 

Wow NF users never fail to surprise with their moral criteria and double standards.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 20, 2015)

RWB said:


> *Physical discipline is actually outlawed and classed as child abuse in my country. I even think that's a bit too far, but that's how it is. Even so, I kinda cringed at that last sentence.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



You do realize that Corporal Punishment _includes_ spanking... right?

And while state laws and regulations vary when it comes to spanking, in psychology the general consensus is that it is harmful in many ways and not a way to discipline your child.

As for Sakura, her actions were an outburst of anger, not a form of disciplining Sarada. She did not threaten her with it. No physical harm was aimed at or reached Sarada. Any risk of harm to her was accidental. It was a single act, not a repeated behavior. Sakura quickly realized her behavior was wrong, immediately ceased it, apologized and offered Sarada emotion comfort.

While Sakura's reaction is not exactly admirable, it is being blown way out of proportion. If one outburst that was neither aimed nor resulted in physical or emotional harm to the child was enough for a parent to be qualified as abuser and the child taken away by social services, there will be no children left with their parents to take care of them.

Actually, I think Naruto will be in much more trouble because he actually physically hit Boruto and it was definitely done as a way of disciplining him as it came with a "shut up". But while such actions might be viewed in certain way in Western society, the situation might be different in Japan and their culture. This doesn't excuse Naruto but it was quite evident it was not done with malice and that Naruto took time to explain everything to Boruto and have a heart-to-heart talk with him.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 20, 2015)

RWB said:


> Sakura is the mother(even if not biological), but that doesn't change the fact she's a horrendous one.


----------



## Klue (Jun 20, 2015)

RWB said:


> -Naruto gave Boruto a punch to the noggin that hardly even damaged him(it's essentially slap on the wrist for acting stupid- we could argue whether that was wrong or not if you want to!).
> -Sakura threw a punch strong enough to turn her daughter into paste just to threaten her child into silence.
> 
> There's a world of difference between these two acts.



She punched the ground.


----------



## Olympion (Jun 20, 2015)

turuzzusapatuttu said:


> Uchiha men don't cum. They poke.



It does it seem like all the strongest Uchihas were virgins - I never remember seeing Madara even interacting with any woman prior to him going nuts, Itachi supposedly had a girlfriend (that he killed), but he was only 13 at the time, and we all know Obito was Friendzoned hard. Sasuke would seem to be the exception, but we have no idea about how Salad was actually conceived.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 20, 2015)

Olympion said:


> It does it seem like all the strongest Uchihas were virgins - I never remember seeing Madara even interacting with any woman prior to him going nuts, Itachi supposedly had a girlfriend (that he killed),* but he was only 13 at the time*, and we all know Obito was Friendzoned hard. Sasuke would seem to be the exception, but we have no idea about how Salad was actually conceived.


----------



## turuzzusapatuttu (Jun 21, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> She destroyed the house. and *yelled at sarada for asking simple questions*.


Every mother does that. At least in Italy.





Olympion said:


> It does it seem like all the strongest Uchihas were virgins - I never remember seeing Madara even interacting with any woman prior to him going nuts, Itachi supposedly had a girlfriend (that he killed), but he was only 13 at the time, and we all know Obito was Friendzoned hard. Sasuke would seem to be the exception, but we have no idea about how Salad was actually conceived.



What we know so far is that Sasuke and Karin did the horizontal mambo and then Sarada was born.
Until the manga tells otherwise, of course.


----------



## RWB (Jun 21, 2015)

Klue said:


> She punched the ground.



She punched the ground just next to her daughter hard enough to collapse a building.


----------



## Rai (Jun 21, 2015)

Naruto Gaiden 700 + 8 Digital RAW:


----------



## Corvida (Jun 21, 2015)

turuzzusapatuttu said:


> Every mother does that. At least in Italy.



And Spain.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 22, 2015)

And Murika.


----------



## Eveletta (Jun 23, 2015)

Regardless of the country, mothers are equal XD 

Btw, some spoiler of chap. 9??


----------

